# ips extractor



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

yea i couldnt figure out where to put this so i put in in the good ol' blog.  any way i have a rom hack that i want to extract the ips the usual program only works on 16 megs or lower and the rom is 32 megs so are there any program thatll extract the ips from the rom? i know i need a clean and the patched rom but now i need a ips patch extractor.  so what are my options?


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 26, 2011)

You can download Lunar IPS. You can make an .ips patch with it. You will need a clean rom and the patched rom.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

Sheimi said:
			
		

> You can download Lunar IPS. You can make an .ips patch with it. You will need a clean rom and the patched rom.


yeah i usually use that but it said it only supports up to 16 megs


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2011)

The IPS format has that limit.  You will have to use something else, such as XDelta.

http://xdelta.org/

Make patch:
xdelta.exe -e -s old_file new_file delta_patch

Apply patch:
xdelta.exe -d -s old_file delta_patch patched_file


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The IPS format has that limit.  You will have to use something else, such as XDelta.
> 
> http://xdelta.org/
> 
> ...


thanks rydian ill try it and tell ya if it worked though it should

it worked thanks rydian


----------



## Rydian (Apr 26, 2011)

If you copy-paste the apply patch line into a text file and rename it to whatever.bat (after substituting the right info, of course), then you can give that batch file to somebody and tell them to rename their ROM/whatever to whatever you typed, and run the bat to patch (with xdelta in the same folder).


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 26, 2011)

damn now i have to find the rom hack thread here and present it of course taking only credit for finding it before someone else and telling people who made it


----------

